# Profender(effective if dropped on some of fur?)



## pinkfloyd (Sep 8, 2008)

i gave my cats profender for tapeworm.. side affects=salivation and vommiting. only one of the kitties spat out spit .. but if i got some on there fur as well will it still be effective?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the product, but here's a product information page:

http://www.drugs.com/vet/profender-emod ... ution.html

Not sure what you mean by "got some on their fur." It's a topical application. You mean you didn't get it all directly on the skin?


----------



## pinkfloyd (Sep 8, 2008)

well yes i applied it got on the skin but it spread to the fur as well..


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

most topical products will spread onto the fur... I'm not a big fan of them for that reason. 

I also tend to assume the companies know how much product will be "wasted" onto the fur and overcompensate for it... so you probably wind up applying much more than you need to account for what might not absorb.

I think the topical flea medications are ok because they are aimed at keeping parasites away from the skin/coat of the pets. I hesistate at other topical medications because of all the extra chemicals they have to put in them to get the medicine itself into the body through the skin.

I've never actually worked directly with profender. The clinic I used to work at was considering getting it but never did. Its hard (if not impossible!) to get pills into some cats, and most of the cats we treated were big enough to need at least 1 1/2 or 2 Drontal tablets. After the first, it was almost impossible to get the second in them. So in that case, I can see how a topical would be appealing, especially to owners. However, there is another product called Cestex that works specifically on tapeworms. The tablets are much smaller and coated so cats take them a whole lot better. I would much prefer them, but understand that most vets would rather give a pill to get "everything" rather than just tapeworms, though in my experience most cats (especially indoor) never test positive for anything but tapeworms...

Long story short - I'm sure its fine. But if after a few weeks you're still seeing tapeworm segments you might want to try the tablets. And just a hint - the higher up on the neck/back of the head you an get the topical the better... the lower it is, even close to the shoulder blades the easier it is for the cats to lick off.


----------



## pinkfloyd (Sep 8, 2008)

ok thank you  isnt there an injection of drontal too ? but i guess you would have pay for a vet to do that?


----------

